#  , :    1  2011.

## .

*,* *             1  2011 .*.        . 

*    !*

 .     ()  .       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2011    .


  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  * 
*!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .*           ,     ,     ,  .      6%       .

     15%  !     

1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -   15 .     .

2.        -    -   14 .     .

3.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    16  (.. 15  ).       .

4.        - 16  (.. 15  ).    .       !

* 2.   :*
1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -   15 .     .

2.        -    -   14 .     .

3.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    16  (.. 15  ).       .

4.        - 16  (.. 15  ).    .       !

5.           .  Ė1152016 (  :  137  08.12.08 
( .     19.11.2009  119))    20 .     25 . 

6.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    3  (.. 30  ).    

7.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    3  (.. 30  ).   

8.      ,                .         .

* 3.     :*
  !  :Smilie:           25 .
,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       ! 
     6%       .


* 4.     :*
,     3 : 

1.   ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -   15 .     .

2.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    16  (.. 15  ).       .

3.        - 16  (.. 15  ).    .       !

* 5.     :*
1.          .  Ė1152016 (  :  137  08.12.08 
( .     19.11.2009  119))    20 .     25 . 

     ,      ,               .     !

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -   15 .     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    16  (.. 15  ).       .

3.        - 16  (.. 15  ).    .       !

* 7.     :*
1.       . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    .

2.      ,      ,               .     !

* 8.     :*
,     7 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -   15 .     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    16  (.. 15  ).       .

3.       - 16  (.. 15  ).    .       !

----------


## Xander

> 2.       -        -   14 .     .


 , ,     e-mail   1 ?


> ,    01.04.2011.


,           - ?



 ,

----------


## rra

,

----------


## irixa2

,       ,    ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Svetlana1979

,  .        ?
     1    ?     ?

----------


## mvf

**,    .

----------


## irixa2

> .


    0?  100%?
  ,            4-?    ,       ?

----------


## leno4ka0309

> ,


 :yes:

----------

. ,     ,    2  -   2,9%    0,2% ().   -1 -    (  ),   .     .  . .   (    )  -,   . 
      -1    ,        4  2010?
" "   ,   ,    ?
      ,   - ,      ?    ,       ,       .

----------


## _D

,    4-  1 . 1  2  16   2 . 7.  2  12 "  "  "   ". ,              :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> 


.   -  " "?

----------


## _D

> .   -  " "?


     ,  "    ,      ,     03, 06, 09.     ,   12".       .

----------


## mvf

> .


   ?  ,             ?  ?

----------


## _D

,        ,       - 1 . 

      1  4-,   1  2011 . ( ). , ,        2       .

. 




> ?  ,             ?  ?

----------


## mvf

> 2


   "2 ",  .    .

----------


## _D

4-  1  2011      0 ( )     ,      2  3    ,     4-  2010  (   ).      -   .   




> "2 ",  .    .

----------

-  , 4-    ??? + +
  ,  , .. ""

----------

> -  , 4-    ??? + +
>   ,  , .. ""


  1,

----------

> -        -   14


   ,      ?!     2011 ???

----------


## .

**,  2011     2012.
      ,   - .    -   15 .

----------


## mvf

...  15- ...

----------

> ...  15- ...


 !!!

----------


## _D

,       :  .   




> ,    4-  1 . 1  2  16   2 . 7.  2  12 "  "  "   ". ,

----------

.    .  2011? !

----------

(  ),       -,         ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

**,

----------

,    !
,     ??

----------

> ,    !


   ,
        .

----------

1 ?        ?

----------

).       1  2011        2?

----------

> 1 ?


 ,    ;    .
. . 363.1 




> ?


,    .
. . 11 




> 1  2011        2?


  ,    .
. . 3, . 4 129-

----------

))) 
         .. ))) ?

----------


## mvf

> ))) 
>          .. ))) ?


     .    ,      .     ,       ...     "".    :    -   . 

 .

----------

1         ,   .   1      -  ?   ""...

----------

"        ,   ,  ,  2011                  ."
              ?            ...

----------


## mvf

**,   ,       .
**,  1   .

----------

-4  , .3     ?

----------


## irina00

, ,         ?

----------


## irixa2

,         4 ?

----------


## .

1     
   ,

----------


## irixa2

> ,


!

----------


## annet872

1        ?  :Wow:

----------

(  ),     ?

----------


## .

*annet872*, .

----------


## .

**,

----------


## Nadyn

> ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ,    .
> . . 11


        ?

----------


## .



----------


## Nadyn

> 


    ,        ?  . 11

----------


## Nadyn

> 11.     - ** ,       ,    ,     ,        .


  ?

----------


## Nadyn

> 10.      -  ,  ,            ,    ,       .          .


  :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## 45

2011. .  ,  .  2     .   ,   1     ?  ?

----------


## .

,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 45

.,      )))  ,      . ... ,      ?        ,     .   -   ?

----------


## .



----------

,       (6%),   ,             ?

----------


## .

.      ,

----------

)

----------


## in4out

!   "   ".
 6%  . ,   ,  1,5  .
-        .   ,   ..          .   ,     ,      .     ,   ,        . :  ?   ,      ?     2009  - ?    ?

----------


## .

*in4out*,     1 ,    ?
 ,          :Frown:

----------


## in4out

> *in4out*,     1 ,    ?
>  ,


  .     . sorry) :yes sir:

----------


## 1985

, : 1 ( )  2011  1,372?

!

----------


## 841

1985,

----------


## 1985

> 1985,


!

----------


## irixa2

2011 .      ?
  .      .    ?    ?

----------


## Bucom

,        ,        .          ,                 ,     -  ,            .          ,           ,        ,             . ..                .

----------


## .

> ?


 .

----------


## irixa2

!

----------

,   " "   "03",  ,    "/"   ?    "             01, 02  ..;" -      1       .

----------

,  ,   " "?   ?    - "   ,     ; "

----------

> "/"   ?    "  ..." 
> -      1       .


-->



> 2.           
>    .    - , 
>  ,       .





> " "?   ?


http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/mzsr156n.htm#pp1
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=398856

----------

!   ,  4-  1 .2011.   1  .2 "  "-  582-90,   16    583-00(   ). ,   .11      0-10.     ,  .        ? ,   .

----------


## .

**,

----------

> **,


   1  "."-  ?

----------


## Sa As

** .    2011,   ,  . 
4  -   ?  ,     ?

----------

-1
,        ( 4.4),     ?       ?

----------

,       -1
,   -  ,      ,    ?

----------


## piv-piv

,   -  -  10% ?    .

----------


## .



----------


## .

> ** .    2011,   ,  . 
> 4  -   ?  ,     ?


    ?       ?




> -1
> ,        ( 4.4),     ?       ?


 



> ,       -1
> ,   -  ,      ,    ?

----------

.,     (              -1)  :Smilie: 
   ,   ,  , " "
,        -  70%    " ",           -   " " (   )   70%?  ?    (.. ,   3     ,   ,         :Frown: )?      ,   432   :Frown:         ?  , -    . -,  , ,          (     ),     ,           ( !)   .

----------


## .

.1.4. . 58  212-

----------

> .1.4. . 58  212-


, , -    :Smilie:  .. ,            ,    ?

----------

+     15      ?   .             ?

----------

> + 
>     15      ?


. 10, 11 




> ?





> * 8.     :*
> 
> ,     7 :
> ...

----------


## .

**,  .  ,

----------


## .

> ?


    ?    ?

----------

.      .       2 .              .      .       ?    ?   ,       ,   ,    ...  ?   ,    ?)))

----------


## .

.          ,    .
   1       ,      .

----------


## Sa As

> ?       ?


..  4- -      ?       ?     ?

----------

> ..  4- -      ?


  - 



> ?


 (    -  )  :yes: 



> ?


 "" - . 2

----------


## Sa As

**  *.* **   .    ,         .

----------

. ?  ...

----------

,     ,    4-,    :
1.    ,       
2.        
3.    -   ,     ,  , .
. , ,        ,       :Smilie:  
         .1-3  ,      ,    ,           .
, ,      ?       ,    ?

----------


## _07

.      ? 
. 10       -  ,  ,            ,    ,       .          .
     ?

----------

,      .    100    . , ,       ,      (  ),    -   .    ,     ,           :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,     ,    4-,    :
> 1.    ,       
> 2.        
> 3.    -   ,     ,  , .
> . , ,        ,       
>          .1-3  ,      ,    ,           .
> , ,      ?       ,    ?


 




> .      ? 
> . 10       -  ,  ,            ,    ,       .          .
>      ?


       .    ,

----------


## 1

5  -1  ,   ,       ,  2010  ?

----------


## Elena Cooper

! , ,    4-.  2010     , ..   , , 3000 ,      .    1- ?
  3000   15        ?    15   3000,    ,         2,          ... -  ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## D.D.

, !     .          ??

----------


## Elena Cooper

,  ,        .

----------


## Elena Cooper

,   ,    .

----------

!
      1 ?

----------


## .

**,       .  ,   .     ,    -   ?   :Frown:

----------


## Elena Cooper

???(((

----------


## .

*Elena Cooper*, -,   ,        . -,                .    .

----------


## Elena Cooper

> 


,  ...

----------

*.*,    ?

----------

> *.*,    ?


,    . ,      :Smilie:  .       .   .

----------


## KocmosMars

.     ?   ?

----------


## Oldwin

.
  .    :




> ....
> 2.      .


?




> :  ____ .


   ?  - ,    2 :       ?




> 4.          ,    3  ,            ,         .


..              ?          .

   .

----------

-    ,         -      ?     -1?

----------


## _

,   -1

----------

,       (   6%),     2011, .       ,  ,

----------

(  ),   2011,    ,      ,  ?

----------


## .

,    
*Oldwin*, .

----------

> .          ,    .
>    1       ,      .


   ,         1           ?       1- ? ?

----------


## .

**,  ,  .          1 ,      50%

----------

> **,  ,  .          1 ,      50%


-  , -.     ? , ,  .

----------

> -  , -.


 -    (. . 2 . 346.32  )

     : "-"  
"     " - .  :Redface:

----------

> -    (. . 2 . 346.32  )
> 
>      : "-"  
> "     " - .


    ,        .  -. 
       ())))

----------


## irixa2

> .


 .   ,  .     ....

----------

!      .  :     ,   ,     1  2?

----------


## Feminka



----------

Feminka,   ,     .      ?

----------


## Feminka

,       .

----------


## nasty6.06

+    4- ?      .

----------


## .



----------


## nasty6.06

)   .    ?01  02?         ? :Wow:

----------

,       ,     .       1 ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,     .       1 ?

----------

Feminka,

----------


## echinaceabel

,
,      (  )  .1 (.    -     .1  ) -   -  (    /,    ..)...
           (   -       ),            (    -  ).
      -    2      .     .2   (         ( ).

----------


## Feminka

> -    2      .     .2


..        ?

----------


## .

> ,      (  )  .1 (.    -     .1  )


      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

*Feminka,*
   - .    2    (      (,      . 2 -     - -     (   )). ,   -     (   -    - .2  ).

----------


## Sinit

> .   ,  .     ....


    ,      ,      .  ,  , 4  (),  ,      ,   .    ,       ,      .     .  ,     ,       ,     .

----------


## .

> 2


   .



> . 2 -     - -     (   )).


   ,     ? 
          .

----------


## Elena Cooper

...      ...)))

----------


## echinaceabel

:
1. .3 . 4   129-  21.11.1996.: ",    ,         ,       ."
2. .16 .3 . 346.12  : "    - ,         ,          ,  100 . . 
3.      -  ,                 .          (                ,      ) -      .
4.   ,           ???
5.       (   -    ..).

 ,        .

----------


## Feminka



----------


## .

2      :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*echinaceabel*,          .     .      ,     
    ,  .   ,   .



> (   -

----------


## echinaceabel

,  , ,       (     ).
    2   -   -        -        "" -     (    -        - ,  .     -      (  -   ).

----------

4,    -     ?

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r284_06.htm

----------

?    ...

----------


## .



----------

!!!

----------


## _

> 


,       . ,    ?     ,  ,    2010?    ...          ...
 :Frown:

----------


## .

*_*,      .  15

----------


## _

> *_*,      .  15


 !

----------

,         .    ?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## Oldwin

.    .



> 2


    9 (       ):



> 1


     .   ,   . ? =))
-     9  2?

----------

.     28 .   4     \  .   ?

----------

** ,    :yes:

----------

!     ,          :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Oldwin*,  .   .   ,

----------


## Bucom

- . (  "" ) #76 .

----------


## Imelnila

,    2  2011   ..  !      :Frown: (((

----------


## .

*Imelnila*,   ,         ?

----------


## Imelnila

..    .    2011  ((((((((((((((((

----------


## .

?    .       .        
   ,   ,

----------


## Imelnila

.   2010..   2011  ???  2010     :Frown: (     ...

----------

:
     1 . 2011 . ?

----------


## saleseo

:

  24  2011

1)    

2)        

 6%    -    ,    50%    .

   ,  10        ?

  -   , ?  30           ?

       .

  .

----------


## .

> .   2010..   2011  ???  2010    (     ...


       ?   ,       2??



> 6%  
>   :
>      1 . 2011 . ?


 .  ,      ?



> ,  10        ?


 



> -   , ?


      -         ? 
 - ,  .           ,   .

----------

"  ,    ()  ,     ,   ".
*.*,       ,     . ,    .  ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,    ()  ,     ,   ".


                .  ?     ?

----------

,     4-!!!     . 5.13."  12-14     9-11    .  ." ???       ,    !!!   ?   -   !   :Frown:

----------


## .

** ,         .    ,       .

----------

"    !"
  ???  , !    .

----------


## .

** ,    ,

----------

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...9A.D0.91.D0.9A
     ?

           -       .         .        ,   .     Ļ,      , .         ,  , ,     .

, -     ,  ,        ,            (50    126   300500    15.6 )  ,    .            -,  .

      -  ,    .  , ,    , -    .   ,    ,       (   ),        .

 ,   ,  ,         ,        .   ,      , - .   ,       ,    ,   ,     . 

:         ??? !

----------

,    ,  (  )
    .
   ???
     ???

----------


## .

> ??


          ,     FAQ.
**,            ( )

----------

> ,     FAQ.


      .

----------


## zaka4ek

?
 6% . 33 , 

 18210501010011000110

     ?

----------


## .

*zaka4ek*,      2011      ?
  555      .

----------


## zaka4ek

,        ,     . 

  ,      - 182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110

 ?

----------


## .

555

----------

> http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...9A.D0.91.D0.9A
>      ?
> 
>            -       .         .        ,   .     Ļ,      , .         ,  , ,     .
> 
> , -     ,  ,        ,            (50    126   300500    15.6 )  ,    .            -,  .
> 
>       -  ,    .  , ,    , -    .   ,    ,       (   ),        .
> 
> ...


    -  ,    -  . !

----------


## Alohna

,       1  2011?   ?      ?   -    -1?
     ,  ?

----------


## .

*Alohna*,       .

----------

, .   . 2010 -  15%,     .    -    ,     ,   .       .     ?      ,        - ?

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
   ( )        (   ,    ,     ,    -      - ) - . . 346.13  .          -          .
 ,      15         ,         (    .4, 4.1 . 346.13  ),     ,     , ,           (..    ,     -  ) -        . 
    -   ,         ( ,   .2 . 346.26  ), ,   -       .

----------

,       .    ,            ,         -           (  2010)?
    :     1  2011 . 
 ,    -       ,      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
       (    )      .
.   ,  - ,    -      .
,       -       ( ,   )    (      ,    ).   1  2011.     .

----------


## Razved4ik

.     .      ,     , ..        .    .      (       5    ).     1 ?               .

----------


## Elena Cooper

?

----------


## Elena Cooper

> ,     , ..


    -   ,      -   . -, - ...

----------


## Razved4ik

> ?


     ,     .    ,     ,   ",    ..."       ?




> -   ,      -   . -, - ...


   ...

----------


## echinaceabel

*Razved4ik,*
   1    ,     (  ,    ,   ).
    ()  -      - ...(.  ).

----------


## Elena Cooper

...     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irik1

,     ,  I     -      ?    ,  ?

----------


## Elena Cooper

2,9%   ?  !  ,   ..

----------


## Irik1

> 2,9%   ?  !  ,   ..


  !  ,   2010            I  12?
      (

----------


## Elena Cooper

, .
    15    ( ),   ,     . 2  1  12 ()

----------


## Irik1

*Elena Cooper*,  !        :Wink:

----------


## Nadya_20

. .     . 
1.  2009 .   .       .  2010   .     .  :"      ?

.    , ,   .               ."
 ?
2.  2011 .   ,     .   -      ?  ,      ?            ?

----------


## echinaceabel

*Nadya 20,*
1.         ,       (  )     (.5 .5 129- " ..."),               .
2.  .
3.   ,         -  (    )  5-  , ,              -    ,     ,  ,  ,     (   )  , ,       (    ) -      :
1.                (    )   ;
2.      ,         (           -                 (        (. 11),      -              ) -         -                . ,                - ..       )).

    -  .

----------

2010 ?  ,     2011  ,      ?

----------


## .

** ,    2011?       :Embarrassment:

----------


## echinaceabel

( )    -    (     ).

----------


## .

*echinaceabel*,      ,          ,      ?    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nadya_20

. ..     ,     .   ?

----------


## Nadya_20

> 1.  2009 .   .       .  2010   .     .  :"      ?
> 
> .    , ,   .               ."
>  ?


     .    ,   .   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

*..*
    ,    .
, , ,         ()     -       ( ,    ""  )      ().
  ,    " "      (  ,   ).

----------


## echinaceabel

*Nadya 20,*
 ,     ( -  ),  - *    ?*
,     ( -   ),   ,    -          ,   ?            ,      .         - ,    - ...
,        (,       ,           1.)

 ,            :
1.       ;
2.    -  .
 ,          .  


, - ...

----------


## Nadya_20

.   31.12.2009.     ,   ...

----------


## echinaceabel

(   -        )   **   .  ,        ,   ,   .       (   ).
       -       ,      ,             .

----------


## Nadya_20

,  :Redface:

----------


## Llisa

. ,        ,              ?

----------

*Llisa*,  ,    4-?!

* . . 2, 4.2

----------


## bars21310

5 -1.   2010      2009       2010., 1  2011     5  ?

----------


## Aleksandr1

,              ,        5000              ?    .

----------


## .

*bars21310*, , .
*Aleksandr1*,         ?

----------

.       2  .  3  ,          .     1 ,     .    ?              ?  ?   ,  ,    (     ),   ,    .      . , !)))

----------


## bars21310

.. ,.     ?

----------


## .

**,    ,    ,    
*bars21310*,      .    ,        :Frown:

----------

> **,    ,    ,


  .       ,        ,   .        .     ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


   (((

----------


## .

,    ,  .          ,  -

----------

> ,    ,  .          ,  -


    ,   ((( ,      ?    : ,     15000  .   ()  ,   3000 .       1000 . . .  ???

----------

,  6%,  ,   .
       ?

----------

> ,  6%,  ,   .
>        ?


   ?!  :Smilie: 



> * 1.  * 
> 
> ...

----------

, ,    : ,  ,    .  2010 ,   2011      (   ).         ,        ,     1  2011 ? 
   ,         ?
       ?
      ?
    2?
    ,          -  ?
 ,    -        ,   ?

----------

,        ,     4  ( )?

----------

:




> ?!

----------

**,    ,   4-, -1
   (  )   :yes: 

 *   - . 
**     -

----------

**,   ,   :


> : ,  ,    .





> 2010 ,   2011      (   ).


*  "        
 ..." (. 3 . 346.28  )

  ,      :Confused: 




> ,    -    
>     ,   ?


   (. 10 ), .

----------


## .

> ,   ((( ,      ?


     .     .   ,      - ,    .

----------


## .

> 


          ,    ,           ? 



> 2010 ,  2011


      .       .      .    .



> 2?


  ?  ,  ?

----------

*.*,  ,  2011    ,      "...    ..." :Smilie:  .         ,     2,9%  .

----------


## Spartiat

!
    ,       ...
   6%. ,     ,     :  ,   .    -  .         , ,   ,           50%?      ,   ,           ...

----------


## alexVRN

1 
    1  - 4231,5 .   - 4231,5 

 1  - 1410,5, 2  - 1410,5, 3  - 1410,5,
 4231,5 .

  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

*Spartiat,*
  -   **        .   -        .
,      50%    1 ,     ..
:
 1  - 1000 ,   - 600,   - 500,
  - 2200,   - 1200 (600-   + 600 -  2 ),     - 1100)  ..

----------


## Spartiat

> *Spartiat,*
>   -   **        .   -        .
> ,      50%    1 ,     ..
> :
>  1  - 1000 ,   - 600,   - 500,
>   - 2200,   - 1200 (600-   + 600 -  2 ),     - 1100)  ..


  .   ,    ,          , ..     ,      .          .   :      ( )      1-   50%.

----------


## echinaceabel

(,)          . 
(*""*   ,   ..,    ,    , ,   -  .
..,    1   1200,   1000,  200-    ,    .

----------


## Spartiat

> (,)          . 
> (*""*   ,   ..,    ,    , ,   -  .
> ..,    1   1200,   1000,  200-    ,    .


     . . .  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

*AlexVNR,*. 15 212-:
"7.   , **     ,    ..."
    -    !!!
  :
 2  - 1411,   - 1410.

----------


## alexVRN

> *AlexVNR,*. 15 212-:
> "7.   , **     ,    ..."
>     -    !!!
>   :
>  2  - 1411,   - 1410.


,   .     .

----------


## echinaceabel

*:*
** -  1410,50,
** -  1410,50,    1410,50 (     (=1410,50-1410,50+1410,50) = 1410,50 -    1411)
** -  1410,50,    1411 (     = (1410,5-1411+1410,50)=1410,  ..

----------


## AstroWorld

! !

----------


## .

> *.*,  ,  2011    ,      "...    ..." .         ,     2,9%  .


      ,     .        ?

----------

> *.*,  ,  2011    ,      "...


  ,     ( -  . 9 )




> ,     2,9%  .


'',   -  ,
 2,9% (    ) -

----------


## xyliganka

31.12.2010   01    .    4-  1  ,  , ,        ,       ,      ,              .

----------


## .

*xyliganka*,   .

----------

,   ,            ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .



----------

> *.*
>      ,     .


  :          ""?

----------


## Feminka



----------

!

----------

,           ?

----------


## .

2011

----------


## .

> ,


     ,     .  ?

----------


## big2002

-1 -   ,  ,  ,     ,  ,  .

      .
    ,      1   .
 2000=,  2001.
 -1    .
  1     150 "  ,       (+), (-)"				

         ,    1- ?
   , .     ,   .

----------


## ggalla

-  ,    .   + ( ).    -1, -2,       ?       ,   .

----------


## bsa-plc

,           ,      .  _



   -  ,

,  

_:

*5.  ,        ,  15    ,    3  ,           ,             ,     1            ,     .*

..          ?

----------


## Feminka

?

----------


## :)

D.D.    -2      ,   2010.       :Frown: .

----------


## Sa As

_,   !_

**     2011.   .

1)   -1?
   ,   -1    4-         ?       -1?

2)     ?      ?      ?   ,  ,     .   ,      .

----------


## ramann33

.  2010     1        3    .       ( ..   . ),     .      . :  1.     ?  2.      ?

----------


## ramann33

Sa As   : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=399068

----------

,   ,   4-  ,    .   -  ,      ,         - .      ,  , .  ,  .      ,   ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

,    .

----------

,  .       2010 ,      ...      ...,    ?

----------

, ,        ?

----------

> ,  .
>        2010 ,   
>      ...,    ?


 ;   -  .

----------

> , ,        ?


. . 338

----------

> ,    .


  4-.      . :   -   -   , ..  3  6 ,    .  ,       .   ,       .  ,    (  2,9%   )    ,    1 . :Smilie:   , .   2,9%  ,     .

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
 312-       , ** .
  - ,          -     .
      -     .
  ,   .              (. 1, 2, 5, 7) - - ...

----------


## malwina

. , ,  .      1  ,  1  2011         .    ,     (   ),      .   0,      .    - .   .

----------


## Oksj

, ,   :
   (, , .  ,   )  4 :   ,  1 (2,9%) . 1,3,  2 (0,2%) . 6,7. ?        .

----------


## echinaceabel

*Malwina,*
1.     (      ,   ,      -         5  **  );
2.     -2            (1     1   ).
3.   -   ( ).

----------


## echinaceabel

*Oksj,*
    ,          .
,    -  (      , , ,    3-)   , . . 2  (58):"   - ,  ,       ".

----------


## Oksj

> *Oksj,*
>     ,          .
> ,    -  (      , , ,    3-)   , . . 2  (58):"   - ,  ,       ".


  :Smilie:

----------


## gammar

, .  -1  5    ?    ,       2010.

----------

.       . :    ,           ,  (0,2%, 3,1%, 2%, 2,9%)  ?        ?    1152016-    ?
.

----------

; :      - + ?

----------

, , ,         :

 (  ..)
    ,           ...  ?      ?

----------

, ,    2011    ,  .          ,    .    ,           ,   ?   -     ?

----------


## Oksj

,  . 
  2011        2010 (,   ,     ).          ?       ?

----------

!!!!!!   3  030:             ,    ? -           ...

----------


## Elna

. !          1.2011..       .

----------


## Max_MK

,         (           ).              ?

  ( )))   : 182 1 05 *02010* 02 1000 110 ?

----------

> ( )))   : 182 1 05 *02010* 02 1000 110 ?


, .    .

----------


## 963

!      2    2011 .

----------


## p4elka

> 2    2011 .


    ,  ,  ()   .
   .

----------


## echinaceabel

gammar,



> , .  -1  5    ?    ,       2010.


*.*
 5  2011      01.01.2011.         2009. (   ).

----------


## echinaceabel

,



> .       . :    ,           ,  (0,2%, 3,1%, 2%, 2,9%)  ?        ?    1152016-    ?


 ,     (      ,       (  - ),     ).
,    ,        (  50%   )    ** **  .
    (  )   ,            ,     .

----------


## echinaceabel

,




> !!!!!!   3  030:             ,    ? -           ...


. 030 -   (  ),
. 050 -  (  -  ) -    50%   ( .020)    .030.

----------


## NastasiaD

> .          ,    .
>    1       ,      .


 ...    !
    ,    "  "?




> .....              ?          ...


    ,            .   ,     ,           (    )      14.04 -     ,  .




> , .  -1  5    ?    ,       2010.


    5  2011 .    01.01.11 -   . ...

----------


## Oksj

?     -1?    16 ...

----------

,        ?

----------


## NastasiaD

> 5  2011 .    01.01.11 -   . ...


,   ....   2009 .    .   .

----------

! 
, ,       1  2011 .  -,  (. ),    1   .   ,     .   ?       ?  ?
.

----------


## NastasiaD

> ?     -1?    16 ...


 ,   01 ...   ,     ...

----------

2    1                    .
                   ?

----------


## Feminka

> 2    1






> ?

----------

,     1    ,  -    ,       ?

----------


## Feminka

1   .     ,     . ........

----------

1

----------

**, -2  -     ( 2010 ?)
-1 - ,  ,    .




> 


 212-; . 15  16

----------

,             ?         ,  .
    2011     ...

----------

> 


   ?




> ,  .

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
*.14 212-* -   ,    ,        . .1: "   ,    2  1  5    ( ),                ,      ".

----------

> ...
> -1 - ,  ,


 .

**NastasiaD*, .

----------

?!    ?!       1.?

----------

**, . 28   + .  , :
 .  N 33  09.07.2008 "  "

----------

,     ,     .       ,   ,     -  ?

          6%:
  1  60 000 .
60000*0,06%= 3600
    ,, ,,    50%  ? ?      ,     ,       ?
        1 ,      ?

----------

-          :
   -  8 .   72.20 -     ,   3   ?

----------


## Elena Cooper

> 72.20 -     ,   3


   ,   :yes:

----------

?

----------


## Elena Cooper

:Embarrassment: 
  -           ...    ,  ,   ,     ,      1 ., .. ,   ,    .

----------

> , ,    2011    ,  .          ,    .    ,           ,   ?   -     ?


,   ,

----------


## 963

> ,  ,  ()   .
>    .


           -   ,    . ,    (. )

----------

> 2011    ,  . 
>  , 
>  .


 

*          -    ,
  -    .




> -     ?


. 119

----------

> ,    (. )


 ?!

----------

> 72.20 -     , 
>   3   ?


 .  :yes:

----------

> ,, ,, 
>    50%  ? ?


 :yes:  . 346.21 




> ?


   ,   ,
 ,   




> 1 , 
>      ?


,   ,  .

----------

> *          -    ,
>   -    .
> 
> . 119


 ))

----------

.      ,        .   .     ?

----------

**, . "" http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b011.htm ?

----------

.
   ,      ?

----------


## Dmitry.

*,*



> 6.       ,        ,        .



,           (  30%     ),      ?

----------

> *,*


!
    ,       (),   - ?

----------

**, ?   :yes:

----------


## Dmitry.

.

----------

> **, ?


..,    ,    4-  -1 ?   (   )   ?

,   ,  ,

----------

> ..,    ,    4-  -1 ?


  :yes: 
  ,    , 



> 


 ?!  :Wink:

----------


## nemayaskripka

6%          .-   15%  - ?))))  ?
 :Smilie:

----------

*nemayaskripka*,

----------

> ,    , 
>  ?!

----------

**,    ,  ,
     " ".

----------


## lilik2003

,  , .  2010      ,   .      ,  1 . 2011    ,     .  2 .2011   .  -       1 . 2011.   ,    1 ,       .

----------


## Elena Cooper

> ,

----------


## NastjaK

,          1-4 .
 1 2??   -    ...

, ,  !

----------


## AK-79

(     ).      .

   ,     :       -       ?

(      ,        ,        .)

----------


## so.nata

,  4-      ? ()

----------

*so.nata*,

----------


## so.nata

> *so.nata*,


!

----------

> ,


 ,

----------


## housewife

! 

    , .          .    14           ?

----------

*housewife*, http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/pp713.htm



> 10.      -  , 
>  ,     
>        , 
>    ,   .
> 
> 
>     .

----------


## Derien

. ,   ,    )
     2011   - " ".  -    ,   .      ,    . (       ,     ).
  ,   ,       ,        -     ?        - ?

----------

*Derien*,     :yes: 


*  -     ,
. .     (  . )

----------


## Derien

** ,  !

----------

> .


  :Smilie:

----------


## alex-msk

: 1. -  2.  .  
    -  2     -   ?

----------

,   .     -4        2,9%?

----------


## AK-79

" "  
          ?

----------


## AK-79

: 
 -       "3 , ,   ( )"  ? ,     ?

----------

> ,   .     -4        2,9%?


    6% -       -4?

----------

> " " 
>     ?


 ? - ,  




> ? ,     ?


,   :yes:  ,   ,

----------

> -  2    
>  -   ?

----------


## Milena21

!  !    ,   (..)?  !

----------

*Milena21*,

----------

,      1 -  1  2

----------

> 6% -       -4?


  4-?

----------

4-
  "" -  1  1 -          ?

----------

> ,      1 -  1  2


1  2    :yes: 

 3-?

 6-?

----------

-     (0,2%)    2,9%.     4-?              .   1, 2    1  .
       ?
,

----------

> 1  2   
> 
>  3-?
> 
>  6-?


    .       ,  ,     . 
 ,  -  1,2 -  
 6 - 

  3-?      
    ,     
,     
,     

    4     ?

----------

,     ,   2   , ?

----------

> ,  ,     .





> ,     , 
>   2   , ?


     2-  -     :yes: 




> 4     ?


[4 ] = [1] - [2] - [3]

----------

> 6 -


7-, ,

----------

> 2-  -    
> 
> 
> [4 ] = [1] - [2] - [3]


  3-  :
1-      ,     , 																															
2- ,     																																			
3- ,        , 		
        ,    0, ?

----------


## Sarov

?  2011   2010?

----------

> ,


      ?!

----------

*Sarov*,  2010

. . 9

----------


## Dmitry.

, 38 ,          (    4-)
  ? 



> 10.      -  ,
>  ,    
>        ,
>    ,   .
> 
> 
>     .

----------

*Dmitry.*,  :yes: 
   ?    
 -     

 4-    , 
   ,   ,

----------


## Dmitry.

,     ,       .   .

----------

,           1  1 ?

----------

,     ,            ???

----------

> ,         
>   1  1 ?


   -   ,     



> ???


 -    ;
  =  .
(       - . 3 . 346.28  )

----------


## lilik2003

.     ...



> ,  , .  2010      ,   .      ,  1 . 2011    ,     .  2 .2011   .  -       1 . 2011.   ,    1 ,       .

----------

*lilik2003*,     :   -  ,
    -   ?!
     ""       -
 ,        :Smilie:

----------

!    28-29 ,       ()?

----------

**,    -    :yes:

----------

> ?!


-,      ?   -  -  ,    (   )      :Smilie: 
     1-   ,     4- ,   2  3-   .
 :Smilie:   ,

----------


## fakir

,       , :    4  2010.   .  !

----------

*fakir*, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=381938

----------

-    4-   -  6 ,     4 .    -  00,   ?

----------

**, : "72.50.--"

----------


## fakir

** ,  :Big Grin:

----------

> **, : "72.50.--"

----------

-   3  / 2 / 2 .    - ,     2-  - 01, ?

----------

> .       2  .  3  ,          .     1 ,     .    ?              ?  ?   ,  ,    (     ),   ,    .      . , !)))


,      ,   2     .       ...     ,     50 %  .                 ,    3    030.

----------

-       ?

----------

. ,        .  -     1  2011!
  ?    ?  ,      ?      - ..     .         1    ?

----------

> 






> ? 
>  ,      ?






> - ..     .


  :Wink: 



> 1    ?


 ; 
   "" -   ,
    ...

----------

> -   3  / 2 / 2 .


. 1-, 2-  3-  .




> - ,     2-  - 01, ?

----------

> 


  : "   ",

      ?!

----------

> . 1-, 2-  3-  .


  071/01/00 - ?

----------

> : "   ",
> 
>       ?!

----------

-2?

----------

**, , -2 -   .

----------

> 071/01/00 - ?


 ? - .  :yes:

----------


## 7

,    ,     -       ?     12000 .

----------

> ,    ,     -       ?     12000 .


  ?

----------

*7*,  ?  :Embarrassment: 

**, .

----------


## italashka

, ,   - ,    ,   (. )    .   ? :Embarrassment:

----------

*italashka*,   ?

----------


## italashka

. :yes:

----------

> -    ;
>   =  .
> (       - . 3 . 346.28  )


     ,   .      1 .2011

----------

:

6.       ,        ,        .

    10  2010 ,    (  ,     /) -      ,        ?

 !  :Smilie:

----------


## NastjaK

....
        1, 2   ??  :Embarrassment:

----------

.

   .   .       .  .      ??

----------

> .


?
  -    .
.

----------

*italashka*,   ?!    .   :Smilie: 




> ,  .


   !
  ?




> 1 .2011


      -

----------

:

-       2011.    .

  1 .  .(   )
  .
    .
       1 .

----------

> 1 .


-   :yes: 




> .

----------

> !
>   ?
> 
>       -


    10    :001: :001: :001:

----------

.    ,       ""       . ,   .     -  .  -     ?   ?

----------

, ,     1   ()
   ,     .
1)   000?
2)   0  1?
3)  1?
4) ?    ( 2)    ? 
5)    ? 
6)    7 ?
7)    ?      
8)      ,    :        1 ?

----------

1-4) .  
5) .  ()
6) .  ()
7) 
8)

----------


## italashka

!

----------

!  , ,   6%,  18  2011 ,     1 .   ,       ?!  -     1 ?

----------

**,     =>  

 .

----------

! ..  1     ()  ?

----------

**,    :Smilie:   ,   - * 3.    *

----------


## 63

! ,,         1  2011    .    ,        -  .      ?

----------


## .

,              ,    ?

----------


## Storn

> ! ,,         1  2011    .    ,        -  .      ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Storn

> ,              ,    ?


  2010 ?

----------


## .

> 2010 ?


, 1 2011 :yes:

----------


## Storn

*.*,       ....

----------


## .

?    )))         ....?
 :yes:

----------

> 


 -1,   4.4,   -   100    ,     .       4.4      ,   ,   ""     ,         ,     4.4   70%,  .
  - !!!
  1 (    120, 140,141,142,143) ,         34% !!!!!!!!!!

 ,    4.4         18!!!!

     ,        .

    ? 
     , ,            34%   26%

----------


## ksu214

!
         .,   .  1 .2011 .?????   2010 .??

----------


## ksu214

,        .?

----------

-1 ,    ,          26% ,   34%, ,    ?

 -             4.4???

     34% ?

----------

> -1 ,    ,          26% ,   34%, ,    ?
> 
>  -             4.4???
> 
>      34% ?



   ,  :

     7 ,   51,

----------

-1   141-143,   -      .-? ..   ,      , ?

----------


## .

,      ...         ....        ?

----------

1) , ,     2011,     20        ?

2)        ?

----------

,  -  .       3-  2010      :
-     2009, 2010 .(  2010),
-     2009  (  2010),
-     2010 (  2010),
-   2009 (  2010),

..       2010   ?

----------

> 20     
>    ?


,     ,  20  
. 3 . 80 




> 2)        ?

----------


## AK-79

()   1  2011 .???
  ,    ?
  (  ..)      ?

----------


## AK-79

()   1  2011 .???
  ,    ?
  (  ..)      ?

----------

*AK-79*,    . 2 . 80  ;

  ? - ,  .
   -

----------

6%  .  2011.   ?                 ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?

----------

50%?

----------


## Feminka

50%

----------



----------

[QUOTE= ;53256094],     ,  20  
. 3 . 80  

   -  - !  )

----------

.
      (  )

 10 .
           1,2,7 ?

----------

> -  - !  )


  :Smilie:  




> ...


   ,   




> 1,2,7 ?


  7-   ?

----------

> ,   
> 
> 
>   7-   ?


  :Frown:     .
    1  2 .         ?
   .

----------

.  .
,    2011.
 6% + 
  ,  ..
  .              .
    .     , ..     . ?
  ?

----------

> ?


 
(  )   ?
  ,   " "  .

----------

**,  ,   ,    ,    ?!

----------

..,    .

----------

**,   .   ,
     -  ;

 :yes:    . 6

----------

.
  .    .     .     .     .
-1   , ?

----------

**,     :yes:

----------

.

----------

! ,     1   ,  ,    ???

----------

> 1   , 
>  ,    ???


 030?
:



> , 
>      (.)
> (*. 060  3*  (  100   2 
>     / . 010  3))


 60  3 :



> , 
>      (. 020 - *. 050*)


 50 :



> (*. 030 + . 040*),  (     50%) 
>        (. 020)


 ?

----------

> (  )   ?
>   ,   " "  .


   ,     
       1,2 .

----------

> ?


! ! !  !!!!!!!))))))

----------

> ,


 ?!   ,    .
,   



> 1,2 .


 ?    ?

----------


## 1

> ?!   ,    .
> ,   
> 
>  ?    ?


  ,    .

          .

----------

> ,    .


 ,  -   ,
  -      



> .


 " "  :yes:  .  

" "

----------


## 1

> ,  -   ,
>   -      
> 
>  " "  .  
> 
> " "


-1151001   1,2 ,   .(   )

----------

?   :yes:     1- ,    . 3 





> 1,2 ,   .

----------


## 1

> ?      1- ,    . 3


   2 .    ,    ?
    ?

----------

> 2 .    ,    ?


 1-  -   :yes: 

  ,   
       , 
 ()       , 
    ;  ,   .




> ?


  ,  ;

----------


## Klaras

))

----------


## saigak

> ))


....  ?

----------


## hiker

/  2010/   .    :Wink: 
   ,        :Frown:

----------

, :



> ! 
> , ,       1  2011 .  -,  (. ),    1   .   ,     .   ?       ?  ?
> .

----------

*hiker*,       ,       :Wink: 

**,   =  
     -   ,
   -    ,    .

----------


## Lapohka

,  :    2010    ,      /.       52 ,    3500   .     ?       ?

----------

> 52  ...
>     ?


. 81 




> ?


. 346.24

----------

!  !     :    ,      ?

----------

**, 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=53256094

----------


## soi170472

,        ,         ?

----------

*soi170472*,   -    ,
  ?

----------

2   - -      !!!

----------

**, http://www.klerk.ru/doc/137658/
+ .  -   25.07.2005 N 411-68 (.  28.02.2011)
"   -"

----------


## drujishe

"      6%"    "     6%"   ...

----------

> ...







> 


-1152017   " " http://www.klerk.ru/blank/

----------


## drujishe

-1152017 :  1  2009 .    , ..  1        ?..-    .

----------

> ..  1        ?


  -  .

----------

> **, http://www.klerk.ru/doc/137658/
> + .  -   25.07.2005 N 411-68 (.  28.02.2011)
> "   -"


,    , ......   ,  2     .    1,    ,  ,   1,    .    - .

----------

> . 346.21 
> 
> 
>    ,   ,
>  ,   
> 
> 
> ,   ,  .


  .     I  2011.       ?   :        /.       6% ?

----------


## saigak

> 6% ?


 ..

----------

> I  2011.
>      ?


   1  2011    -      :yes:

----------

,        ,   -  ,    -  .    1           ?     ?

----------


## Feminka

,     ,     .

----------


## Aksana

,   ,     .          1.2011   ...

----------


## Feminka



----------


## Aksana

...

----------

> .     !


   .       ,   
"8. ,      -    ,   ,   ,       ."

----------


## irixa2

,      3-?

----------


## Feminka

,   ,      , ...

----------


## VictorN

!
, ,         ? (      ).   .

     ,  .        .

----------


## tchicha

!  ( 6%) 31.03.2011,    1-   .
 ,    -   1-?
    , :
1.     , .. .
2.     , .    (    ,     )
3.   -     ?

----------

> 2.     , .    
> (   ,     )
> 3.   -     ?


   -   ,

----------

!   .   2011         2??? 
: "        ,   ,  ,  2011                  ."
   ???

----------


## Bucom

> ???


 ,           ,       .

----------


## secretdandy

,       :Smilie: 
  ,           :   6%.  ,         .

  ,   25    6%-     1  2011,   -     :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

secretdandy,   :
   nalog.ru,  "  "    .     .))  :Smilie:

----------


## secretdandy

> secretdandy,   :
>    nalog.ru,  "  "    .     .))


  :Smilie:     ,               6%  2011

----------

!!           .  !!!    .

----------


## saigak

> ,               6%  2011


             ....

----------

!!!!      3-              :Frown:

----------


## Strannic

> !!!!      3-


,

----------

,  18  (,)    , 1  2011,          ,    ,        !
 !

----------


## saigak

? ?
 ? ?
   ? ?
   ,      .

----------

> ? ?
>  ? ?
>    ? ?
>    ,      .


  ,  ,    !

----------


## saigak

1  ( 01.04) -  1     . 20.04....     25.04.

----------


## Elenav73

!  ,    2    1  2011 .   25.02.11.   . 
:  52.12   .   . ; 52.6    ; 74.4  ; 52.27.39  . . .   .  . ,         ( .010)    ?   .... :Dezl:

----------


## AK-79

" "  /   ,        1-  ?

 : "      1-  2011."???

----------


## Elenav73

,     :
18210501021011000110	80000000000		.01.2011			0		21.04.2011		**

----------


## Mits88

, !        -    ?   ,            ...            .   ?

----------


## Elenav73

...         ... ... ...

----------


## Elenav73

> !  ,    2    1  2011 .   25.02.11.   . 
> :  52.12   .   . ; 52.6    ; 74.4  ; 52.27.39  . . .   .  . ,         ( .010)    ?   ....


...      ...     ,      ... ...

----------


## Elenav73

> " "  /   ,        1-  ?
> 
>  : "      1-  2011."???


18210501021011000110 (  ) 80000000000    .01.2011			0   21.04.2011 	

,   ,       (   )

----------

*Elenav73*,     ,      ?!
 -  

*     

  ? -  ,

----------

.   .  ,   ,   .      .    "       2010 .".  ,     ,  .       .   ,         ,    .      .   ?          ,        ?     ?   ,       ?

----------

-   (   ?)     (  ) -       ?   ...    ...

----------

, ,    -1   07     .   4.4.       (  ,  ).   ?

----------


## Elenav73

> *Elenav73*,     ,      ?!
>  -  
> 
> *     
> 
>   ? -  ,


      ?

----------

> ?


  ?!

  .

----------

**, 5-    "" 
*    - . . 13

----------

> ? 
>     ?


. 78 




> ?


 :
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr113.htm
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr101.htm

----------


## saigak

> ?


  - ,      ?         .     ?

----------

?

----------


## Elenav73

> - ,      ?         .     ?


    .   93.05    ,     52.12      , 52.6    , 74.4  , 52.27.39          .

----------

> .


 ?  :Smilie: 


> ?


  :yes: 
      (. 3 . 346.28  ),
   "    "




> ...

----------

> ?


 ,

----------

> **, 5-    "" 
> *    - . . 13



!

----------


## Elenav73

> ?  
>       (. 3 . 346.28  ),
>    "    "


   .
  ! ...      "0"       (1000.)   ...  :Frown:       - ...

----------


## saigak

!

----------


## 1

,    2008 ,     ,   ,          ,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

.   .

----------


## 1

> .   .


        ,      ?

----------


## saigak

.  - .     .

----------


## 1

> .  - .     .


,  2009    ? :Redface:

----------


## saigak

.... ...  .  546.

----------

1 ,     .     ? , ?  ?)

----------


## saigak

. .  ?

----------

> . .  ?


  !      -    )   25    .

----------


## saigak

http://www.klerk.ru/calc/penaltyfee/

----------

> http://www.klerk.ru/calc/penaltyfee/


 !)

----------

? (   2010   ,           )

----------


## andrew76

,    (  ).         .                            .

----------


## .

** ,     ,   .           ,       2010 .        2011 ?
*andrew76*, .

----------

.
 2     .
  ?     ?
.

----------


## .

**,   . -,  ,

----------

7000,

----------


## .

**,      ,        ?  5000,  10000

----------

,        ? 
     ()  ?

----------


## .

**,    ,     ,  ?         ?

----------


## ramann33

.         .            .

----------

,      .
      3     -    ?        ?

----------


## .

*ramann33*,     ?  -      ,  .      .
**,  -  ?     2011 ?

----------

> *ramann33*,     ?  -      ,  .      .
> **,  -  ?     2011 ?


 6%  ,     ,     4  2010 .    ?

----------


## .

. 
200 ,

----------

> . 
> 200 ,


  !

----------


## ramann33

.       ,      .

----------


## echinaceabel

*ramann33,*
    -?

----------


## andrew76

> *andrew76*, .


.             ,      ,       ? ..          .

----------


## Storn

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------

2010 ,      ?      .

----------


## .

.

----------

> 1  ( 01.04) -  1     . 20.04....     25.04.


!

----------

, ,     ""  .  +,   :        .  .

----------


## saigak

.

----------

* 6.     :*
,    (1,2)     ???
   ?

----------


## Feminka

> (1,2)     ???
>    ?


!

----------

. ,  15% (72.20 -  ),  20 .             ..      ?       ?   ?   - ?

----------


## Feminka

> ..


  ?   2010 .?

----------

,     ..        ...

----------


## .

.

----------

-?      -   ..    ,          ,      ..

----------


## .

:Wink: 
,        .

----------


## Marylena010

,    1    .    ,     .

----------


## imagic

, .
               1.2011?

----------


## .

.    ,      ,   ?

----------


## imagic

)  :yes: 
    (-) :  ,   .   ,   2011   "",    ...    ,  ""   :Embarrassment:

----------

-1  100 ?     2011 ?

----------


## so.nata

> -1  100 ?     2011 ?


. "   " -   1  2011 .  :yes:

----------


## Bucom

> . "   " -   1  2011 .


 (01.01.2011) ,   :
1.        . (. 10,    212- "       ,     ,           ")

----------

, ,       .
    6% (  1    )
 : 
1.    (   4-  2   ,  /  
   ). 
2.    (   -1 ).   


      (  ),   .

 ,     "        3 
"

    :             
  ,  /     ?

----------


## saigak

1.     2 ?   ,   ? :Wow: 
2.        .
3.,   ,       .

----------

,       .   ,    ,  .

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*


> ,     "        3 "


*. 3 . 4 129- " "* - ,  ** , ** ,      . 
       ,    ,       ,   26.2    . 

*.6 . 2 129-* - ** -               , **   . 

  -    .

----------


## .

**,      .    ?   :Frown:

----------

, .   , , ,        ,     -,    ,   .   ,   ,       ,  -  ,   .        ,      ,    ,        .

----------


## .

**,       ,     .   ,   ?    ,     ,    ???   ?   :Frown:

----------

> * 2.   :*
> 
> 6.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    3  (.. 30  ).    
> 
> 7.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    3  (.. 30  ).


 .  ,      2  1  2011       ?         2  2010 . N 66 "    " ?

----------


## Strannic

> .  ,      2  1  2011       ?         2  2010 . N 66 "    " ?


  ,     .  , ,  4     ,    .  - !  :yes:

----------


## saigak

> 2  1  2011       ?  ?


,  .  .

----------

,     ,        ,   -  -   1      . ,        1  ,      /,     ?      ,       ,       ?
 1     ,   ?

----------


## .

.     1   .         
    .    ?

----------

*.*,   ,          : "  ,    ()  ,     ,   . "    1 ,     ,    :Embarrassment:

----------

,       -     .
.   .

----------


## Bucom

> 


    ?

----------


## Bucom

,  . ""  #1: "    !"

----------

. .    6.       . .     .        .      -  ?          .   ?

----------

" -  ":
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...BD%D0%B8%D0%BA

----------


## .

-1  .

----------

,        ( ,    ..).
     .

----------


## 1

5.     :
      ?
 , ?
.

----------


## .

* 1*,        .          ?

----------

> * 1*,        .          ?


,  .
     ,   
 7.     ?
       .

.

----------



----------

,

----------

> -1  .


..    ?             -  ,     .

        :       . ,    .      ,      .      /    . .      , ..     .    ?

----------

,  ?

----------


## .

> ..    ?


     .     .             :Wink:

----------


## Bucom

> ..    ?


,         2010 .  2011 .    .

----------


## Oksj

,    -1          . :
1.     -1?
2.  -6        , ..  ?      :Frown:

----------


## Bucom

... (. #608 ). : "!"? .. " "  ?
1.  :    . 100,  -        .150.
2.                   (     ).  -    -  ""  ( .. ).

----------


## Oksj

> ... (. #608 ). : "!"? .. " "  ?
> 1.  :    . 100,  -        .150.
> 2.                   (     ).  -    -  ""  ( .. ).


 :Redface:

----------

,.        1- .     ,     CheckXML.   ,  "!".       ,    .     .     -1- , .
 ???...   ... ,  ,      .
        (,  -     ,       001),         ,  .

----------


## NastasiaD

1.    -  001   .
2.     ,   (  :Smilie: )  
3.         ,       -.
4.      ,      -  !     "  ".
   "   ",     ,    -    :Wink: ,  .

----------

, ))
  .

----------


## Eplion

!
   6%,  ,   1  2011  .       **          .
,   -           ( )?
     ,   ""?

----------


## Storn

*Eplion*,     ....
       ,        ....

----------


## Eplion

! :yes:

----------

2   ?

----------


## Storn

2    :Big Grin:

----------

?

----------


## Storn

** -  .....
** -   



> ?


     ,   ....
   ........        ""   :Big Grin:

----------

!

----------


## 1111

!        ,    ?

----------


## drujishe

..   ?    .

----------


## .

,    .      0,2%, ,  2

----------

:yes:  . 13

----------

, ,         2          ? (     "   ",      ).

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ,         2          ? (     "   ",      ).


 2460 - "" (    ).

----------

> 2460 - "" (    ).


!   ?

----------

,           ( )    ....

----------


## .

,    
  ,      15 .

----------


## NastasiaD

...  ,   ,           ,        2012   2013?

----------


## .



----------


## NastasiaD

!

----------

,       -   ?     ?
!

----------

**, ,   .

   ,     -  
       ,    -    
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=53328555
   -  .

----------

> **, ,   .
> 
>    ,     -  
>        ,    -    
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=53328555
>    -  .


   ?      ?    ?
 !

----------

**,   ?
 -      ,

----------

> **,   ?
>  -      ,


     ?     ? )

----------

**,  .




> ...
>         . .    , , , , ,   ,    ,      .
> ...
>       ,         /        /   ,    () ()  .

----------

